# Another Great Local Pa  Brewery



## timstalltaletav (Sep 6, 2013)

Enjoying a Troegs Flying Mouflan.  It's a barley-wine style beer.  Surprisingly smooth for almost 10% abv.  Two or 3 bombers of these and a big bonfire is the perfect way to spend the first cool night in PA!













IMG_20130906_195318_224.jpg



__ timstalltaletav
__ Sep 6, 2013


----------



## themule69 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sounds like a good way to spend a cool nite.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

